# Pudding Hard Sauce



## dicklaxt (Aug 12, 2007)

My Mother used to make a Hard Sauce that she served over hot Bread Pudding and/or Gingerbread.

It had the color and clarity of a good Bourbon Whiskey and the consistency was that similar to hot honey,maybe a bit thinner. I know she cooked it in a double boiler and the base ingredient was Apple Cider or Apple Vinegar. I sure wish I had some right now but don't have the foggiest of how to put it together with any and all other unknown ingredients,


In your cooking world have you ever run across this or maybe have access to a place it may be found,,,,,,,the area was lower Central Michigan but the recipe was probably one of her own so that may not be much help.

I remember this from my boyhood in the 1940's so it's been a while since I had any. Please e mail me if you have a lead on this recipe

dick


----------



## Katie H (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi, dick.  Welcome to DC.

Have you tried a Google search for "hard sauce" recipes?  You will probably come up with quite a few to choose from.  Also, you might want to check out epicurious.com and see if they have any recipes that you might like.  There are also other recipe sites like allrecipes.com and recipezaar.com that you might search.

Hang in there.  The answers will come.  We have so many members here, surely there will be one who can help you.  We're glad you've found us.


----------



## dicklaxt (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks but no,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

I'm not lookimg for just any recipe I'm looking for a certain one. I may have found it ,got it from my sister but not sure it is it but will try it this week.She said once before she didn't have it so I'm not quite sure but it does sound possible from the ingredients in the mix.

dick


----------



## dicklaxt (Aug 19, 2007)

Here's that recipe if anyone is interested.

1/2 CUP WHITE GRANULATED SUGAR
2/3 C. WATER
1/4 C. CIDER VINEGAR
1 TABLESPOON MOLASSES
1/8 TEASPOON SALT OR LESS
1/8 TEASPOON CINNAMON
1/8 TEASPOON NUTMEG

BOIL UP UNTIL ITS LIKE A SYRUP-COOK ABOUT 15 MINUTES MEDIUM HEAT-STIRRING OFTEN, THEN ADD:

4 TABLESPOONS BUTTER
1 TABLESPOON REAL VANILLA OR VANILLA EXTRACT
 
THIS WILL MAKE 6 TO 8 SERVINGS,MAYBE10

SERVE WARM OVER BREAD PUDDING , GINGERBREAD OR APPLE CAKE


----------

